# Help. Bird vomiting non stop!!!



## caflores81 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi. I have a cockatiel and he has been vomiting and his poop is black and white for three days. I came home after a long day in school to find out that my bird was vomiting. I thought that maybe it was something he ate and was going to get very the next day but it got worse. When he tries to eat within minutes he vomits what he ate and i looks undigested and smells really bad like acid. Now today :he looks down and his poop is black and white. I made an appointment with a vet for tomorrow but I want to know if there is anything I can do until tomorrow so he does not die on me. Any suggesting would be received kindly. Thanks.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have moved your thread to the Health section. 

I would suggest putting something soft on the bottom of his cage, and have everything low near the bottom. (food/water dishes, perches etc) Make sure he is drinking so he doesn’t get dehydrated, and put him somewhere quiet, you could probably also cover the back and sides of the cage with a blanket. You may want to read through these 2 threads too: 

Supplemental Heat part 1 - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=16019

Supplemental Heat part 2 - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=16020

I am sure others will be able to give you more advice, I am still half asleep. I hope he will be okay until tomorrow, please keep us updated.


----------



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

Can you get him to a vet tonight instead of tomorrow???


----------



## caflores81 (Sep 30, 2011)

I tried to get him to the vet today but I'm stuck in nursing school so I couldn't get out. I'm so worried about him. The vet closes early today and he couldn't fit me in. He is a good avian vet but the problem is that its an hour away from where I live. His food is all organic and I give him Harrison pellets and I take care of them more than myself. I'm just upset that he is sick and that he could die on me.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Try to get fluids into him as well...black poop can be a sign of a lot of stuff, from a slow digestive system to blood in the gi tract. If you can get some pedialyte or gatorade and see if he will take some of that it may give him the energy he needs to make it til tomorrow.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

is he vomiting anything other than seed? Any white "chunks" or anything else? Some birds get yeast infections in their crops.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Is there anything in his cage that he could have ingested that might block up his digestive system? Rope from perches? Bits of toys? Etc?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## caflores81 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey guys I took him to the dr and he did a crop and gram stain and found that it was an stomach infection. He gave him a doxycycline injection but at least it was nothing worse. If you are in New Jersey go to amwell bird hospital it's the best.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you for updating! So glad he made it through until you got him to the vets, I have been thinking about him. Hope he starts feeling better soon, now. :flowers:


----------



## caflores81 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Renae for thinking about my baby. Thank you guys for your advice. I had a horrible week and just think about my baby being sick was just the tipping point.


----------



## caflores81 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi guys. What are the signs of blocking of the digestive system? I went to the doctor and he said that she found some bacteria in his stomach and gave him a shot of doxycycline. He said that it the injection cures 80-85% of infections but I have to wait until thursday to really know what he has. But he is still behaving really sad. He threw up in the morning all he eat throughout the day and his feces is white and clear and its very sticky. Is it normal for him to act like this after the injection because the doctor told me that it stays in there body for a long time or is something blocking his digestive system. Please Help!!!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You need to call the vet and tell him what's going on. He may decide to change medications or add some other treatment option.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Signs my jack showed we're regurgitation and progressive weight loss. He stopped singing in the last few days. Was puffed up but still active until nearly the end. Poo became less due to not too much getting through.

Weigh your bird and check for weight loss.


----------



## caflores81 (Sep 30, 2011)

What was jack diagnosed with?


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

He had a large blockage in his digestive tract. It was a mass of strings from a perch with preening strings attached. They were located deep behind his ribs too. They blocked him up. He regurgitated everything he ate, lost weight progressively for obvious reasons. His pops were small and sparse too. He looked like he had a good appetite, and was attempting to eat and wanted cuddles right up until the end...he just wasn't strong enough to pull through as it had gone unnoticed (by me) for too long and it took us all too long to realise he had ingested strings because I had removed the perches from his big cage and moved him to a smaller cage inside the house, so the vet couldn't have known anything about the rope perches until I mentioned it in passing and then they started searching for a blockage.

His first X-rays were inconclusive due to the strings being so far down and deep. The barium X-rays were more definitive. He survived the operation to remove the strings, but passed away later that night.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Caflores, how is your baby doing today?

I have been thinking about him and hoping that you can find a vet that will figure out what is going on.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## caflores81 (Sep 30, 2011)

My baby I doing great. My so happy and relieved. I'm assuming she had a stomach infection because she could not digest his food. Her droppings were white and he would throw up what he ate. On Sunday evening he began to eat and I was so nervous he would throw up again. I put him to sleep and I woke up in the middle of the night to see if he threw up but he had a bowel movement. I never been so happy to see poop! Lol! Anyways he's been his usual self and playing around with the other birds. My just waiting to see what the doctor finds on the other test but he's doing great.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

That's wonderful news! I'm so pleased for you. I know how stressful it can be when they are sick and you worry so much.

Keep us updated, and please let us know the results of his tests 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So glad he is doing better that's great news.


----------

